# Just a thank you



## prplatt (Feb 1, 2003)

I don't post on here much but I come in to read off and on.I posted a few times when I was really discouraged and I just want to say thanks to the people who answered me and gave me moral support.I have been feeling better and actually survived a trip to Florida(DisneyWorld) with my family.I had tons of anxiety over it but continue on the Lexapro which has finally seemed to kick in and also had some Xanax(only used twice for the plane rides). I have spaced out my visits to the psychologist and I just ordered Mike's Tapes and started them 3 days ago.I like them alot so far.He has a very soothing voice!So all in all,I'm feeling hopeful at this point and I just wanted to say thanks for all of you being here when I needed the support most.I never thought a month or so ago that I would ever be optimistic about feeling better.To everyone else who is suffering, hang in there and keep trying whatever you think will help.There is a light at the end of the tunnel!Paula


----------

